# Need Brake System Help for 97 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4CYL - Pads/Rotors/Calipers/Drums?



## GO2JARED (May 10, 2009)

Hi all, I need your help. I understand a lot about cars, but there is still much I don't know. I just bought my first VW car (97 Jetta GLS) and trying to understand the brake system. The back brakes are grinding and need fixed.
Question #1: Are the back brakes on a rotor or drum system? I don't understand the difference. Sorry, I am nieve to this, but want to understand. Do drum brakes not have calipers? I don't mean to sound ignorant, but I don't really know what the difference is...yet.
Note: I haven't taken the tires off yet (need to buy a jack today), but in inspecting the tire well, I don't see calipers on the rear wheels.
Question 2: Is there any information w/ a diagram or something on how to "bleed" the brakes? I currently have no clue, but want to understand and figure it out.
I am going to buy a jack today and take off the rear wheels. I just need a diagram or something to follow, so I can identify the parts and what will be needed. It would probably be easier to just take it to a shop, but I am out of work and have very limited financial resources. I just paid too much for a new distributor and installation. Never again. I am determined to learn and understand, to save myself time and money, in addition to using my new found knowledge to help friends and family with their issues.
Thanks in advance for any help you are willing and able to provide.
Best Regards, JD


----------



## 2LiterWeapon (May 8, 2009)

*Re: Need Brake System Help for 97 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4CYL - Pads/Rotors/Calipers/Drums? (GO2JARED)*

*Question #1: Are the back brakes on a rotor or drum system?*
On a GLS they should be drum brakes. I have a pic of the internals at the bottom for you.
*Question 2: Is there any information w/ a diagram or something on how to "bleed" the brakes?* 
This may work for you. 
http://www.popularmechanics.co....html 

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by 2LiterWeapon at 5:13 AM 5-12-2009_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Need Brake System Help for 97 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4CYL - Pads/Rotors/Calipers/Drums? (2LiterWeapon)*

From you post its clear the VERY first thing you need to do is buy a Bentley MKIII shop manual...Amazon.Com has 'em or try the MKIII Classifieds "Parts for MKIII" Forum here...I sold mine a few months back or I"d be offering you a deal for sure. DO NOT attempt to overhaul your brake system without it...doing so can and probably will cost you $$ in ruined parts..(If your rear drums are shot as it sounds like they are..you need to replace 'em and since the rear wheel bearings are part of that proceedure..you'll need to know how to set up VW rear wheel bearings right?...If you do it wrong and trash a new set of wheel bearings..you will spend what a Bentley costs...so buy Bentley NOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If you don't car about money...at least think about the poor innocent folks you may hurt if your attempt to do a brake job without complete knowledge leads to a failure and crash!


----------



## GO2JARED (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need Brake System Help for 97 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4CYL - Pads/Rotors/Calipers/Drums? (spitpilot)*

Ok, I will check it out. Thanks! I would never do anything to put anyone at risk...including myself. I want to do, with assistance, so I can learn and understand. From what you mentioned, it seems as though the rear brakes are drum brakes, while the front are disk brakes. Do drum brakes not use calipers? I just got home and bought a jack, so I could take the wheels off to inspect and figure out. I just won't be robbed again on labor and other stupid charges to replace items on my car(s) again. I will pay labor and buy the parts myself if needed, but that is about it. To me, adding extra/exorbitant surcharges are no different than a car dealership. It's stupid and results in lost loyalty, especially when the customer realizes the ride they were taken for. The brakes will be done correctly and properly, along with every other system in my car, but I will try to be a part of this experience without having to shell out money I simply do not have. 
Thanks again,
JD


----------



## GO2JARED (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need Brake System Help for 97 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4CYL - Pads/Rotors/Calipers/Drums? (GO2JARED)*

BTW - I am German, but do not believe in German products. Their chocolate and Sauerkraut is pretty good...and beer is not bad (I prefer Canadian brews). Maybe they should stick with human consumption products and leave cars to the Japanese, who seem to know cars (at least the internal parts...body rust is another issue). Maybe the UN should get involved and form a car company doing a coalition between people of multiple nationalities that are perhaps good at certain aspects...just not the whole car. It seems like right after the warranty expires, is when problems start cropping up. I trust cars that have the trust of the manufacturer built in to it, including a better warranty. Ok, done venting. Thanks.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Need Brake System Help for 97 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4CYL - Pads/Rotors/Calipers/Drums? (GO2JARED)*

Having owned and worked on VW's for eons...I've had excellent results DIY on everything except wheel alignment/balancing...I just always buy the Bentley 4 my car, read it B4 buying parts so I know what should be replaced and then follow proceedures carefully..car's never breakdown on me! Stick with EU sourced OEM quality parts...no Chinese knockoffs! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Save your money on labor by DIY, not by buying crap that will fail prematurely! I know from first hand that's what happens..put some Chinese parts on my niece's Honda for her..they crapped out in weeks because of poor quality molding!







German Autoparts, Autohaus, AZ , GetCoolParts, StopShopDrive...supply good quality and low prices, free shipping from Autohaus on $50 order (saves you $$ on heavy brake drums/rotors. FYI..two types of auto brakes..ol school "drum" brakes..have hydraulic cylinder that forces "shoes" outward against inner surface of cast iron drum. More modern (if you consider the 1960's as modern 'cause that's when they really started to appear on most cars) "disc" brakes, have a "caliper" with a hydraulic piston(s) inside that grab the opposing surfaces of a cast iron disc (rotor) with lined ""pads". If you flush brake fluid every other year like you're supposed to so moisture corrosion and crud build up don't ruin the seals in the cylinders and calipers, all you should have to replace are the shoes and pads...untill after few changes the drums/rotors wear out...doin proper maintenace on the fluid and inspecting brakes so you replace lining parts B4 they wear down to metal and ruin drums/rotors will not only keep your car safer, it will save you big $$$
's since fluid, pads and shoes are cheap..replacing ruined cylinders, calipers, drums and rotors isn't!..Hope this helped make some sense out of brake systems 4U!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Need Brake System Help for 97 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4CYL - Pads/Rotors/Calipers/Drums? (GO2JARED)*

Those are great tips. Brakes are one thing you really don't want to mess up and find out when you stop with something or someone.
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
Follow this site to look at most of the stuff and get an idea while you get your Bentley. 
Also this are the best maintenance DIY's ever.
And contrary to popular belief maintenance first and second, mods come last. IMO.
Here is the Brake DIY.
http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Need Brake System Help for 97 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4CYL - Pads/Rotors/Calipers/Drums? (Old Windy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Windy* »_
And contrary to popular belief maintenance first and second, mods come last. IMO









X2! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It doen't do ya much good to have the "sickest" lookin ride in the county..sittin in your garage 'cause you didn't bother to check things out good after buyin it..too busy addin "Bling"...only to have cooling hose break, engine overheat, head warp and now you have neither the $$'s or the knowledge (didn't "waste" any money on a stupid Bentley manual either) to get it back on the road!


----------



## GO2JARED (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need Brake System Help for 97 Jetta GLS 2.0L 4CYL - Pads/Rotors/Calipers/Drums? (spitpilot)*

Well, I can say that I haven't added any "bling" to the car, aside from a thorough wash and wax. When I was shopping for cars, I found many that had major upgrades/modifications done, but the internals were crap. One example was a 3000GT that I looked at. The seller emphasized the $1000.00 stereo/sound system in the car, yet the car looked like crap on the inside and there were several mechanical issues. I told him that I didn't plan to sit and listen to the stereo and have to install missing parts that were sitting on the back seat, like some kind of rod and a tank for the windshield fluid (that was missing).


----------

